# SNOOTY



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Speaking of antics! Snooty, snoopy as we first called him, would jump on anything that got in distance! No growl, no bark, no anything just waiting. At the same time he loved to go riding in Kimsey's pick up truck. We thought we were cool with the girls in college, but it was truly all about snooty! While riding in the back of the truck he was fine until we bought a big mac at Mcdonald's. Then snooty would claw and claw on the back glass, we didn't know about bulldogs one track mind! Snooty would claw until finally he would hang around the passenger window and finally getting his paws inside and he would actually fling himself out of the bed of the truck and hang on the door while flipping himself inside to get the big mac! True story, and one heck of a fighting dog! LOvec people and big macks, and destroying other animals, except people he loved people! As do all good pits!


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

So your saying you fight your dogs?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

History RB pure history!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I believe he is speaking in a historical sense. snooty is a dog of the past


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Great story! Thank you for sharing. Hopefully this is only a tip of the iceberg.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Jtp you should post that


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> So your saying you fight your dogs?


Absolutely not! I don't even own a grown dog, I am speaking of a time 35 years ago, but I am a student of history, why do you ask? Do you own bulldogs and know their history, or do you own them and don't know their history and what you should know to own a bulldog with the genetic make up?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

redog said:


> Jtp you should post that


My deleted post? Didnt wanna get in trouble....


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

rocthebully said:


> So your saying you fight your dogs?


Roc the bully, sounds interesting? But I owned bulldogs years ago and perhaps before you were born. That's neither good or bad, but to come on here and ask me if I fight dogs because I tell a 35 yr. old story is ridiculous! But, another good story: I got my first two pups from Dr. Kimsey Wood, and what a learning curve! The pups were from a dog named honeybunch and oso *****! Another fine pair of dogs! Anyway, they too were so docile and my moma and dad laughed at me. Nobody had ever heard of fighting dogs, so they said, "he sold you some beans like jack and the beanstalk", and then they started. The moral of the story is to NEVER OWN A PITBULL WITHOUT DOING YOUR HOMEWORK, STUDYING HISTORY!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

rocthebully said:


> So your saying you fight your dogs?


Do u really think someone who was, with it currently bein illegal, be able to post such on this forum? Wow not to mention the dog in question was born what? In the 60s? This was pre the aninal welfare act so therefore is history.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Snootys one of my favorites .. I would love to here more storys about him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Dynasty said:


> Snootys one of my favorites .. I would love to here more storys about him
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lots of story's about snooty, one is even more reprehensible than the accusation thrown at me! That is that snooty was the worst, best breeder of all time! He could never naturally or independently breed. He always needed help, DAMN, that's where us freshmen came in, Help poor snooty breed! I shall go no further, except I be accused of beastiality!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

i got a good bit of his blood myself..good read my friend!!!!!!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

rex abernathy said:


> Lots of story's about snooty, one is even more reprehensible than the accusation thrown at me! That is that snooty was the worst, best breeder of all time! He could never naturally or independently breed. He always needed help, DAMN, that's where us freshmen came in, Help poor snooty breed! I shall go no further, except I be accused of beastiality!


Lmao thats great


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Is all good Rex  not everyone knows their history of bulldogs  there are many new members here who are new to bulldogs


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

rex abernathy said:


> Lots of story's about snooty, one is even more reprehensible than the accusation thrown at me! That is that snooty was the worst, best breeder of all time! He could never naturally or independently breed. He always needed help, DAMN, that's where us freshmen came in, Help poor snooty breed! I shall go no further, except I be accused of beastiality!


Lol a few of us know how it works . And that few of us may be able to relate lol .. i wpuld love to get my hands on one of his decedents .. I personally think hes one of the best at what he did in and out the pit


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Is all good Rex  not everyone knows their history of bulldogs  there are many new members here who are new to bulldogs


Thanks coach! That's the exact reason I posted publically rather than privately. If people want to own these dogs they need to know their history and genetic make-up, so they can learn and adapt accordingly.


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Dynasty said:


> Lol a few of us know how it works . And that few of us may be able to relate lol .. i wpuld love to get my hands on one of his decedents .. I personally think hes one of the best at what he did in and out the pit


Dynasty, some of his decendents are here, but what I find amusing is that if I had anything to hide, I certainly wouldn't be on here with my real name! I invite public discourse, sunshine is the best purger, put it all out and let the truth prevail!


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

rex abernathy said:


> Dynasty, some of his decendents are here, but what I find amusing is that if I had anything to hide, I certainly wouldn't be on here with my real name! I invite public discourse, sunshine is the best purger, put it all out and let the truth prevail!


Best way to.live life and teach . Honesty and no suger coating .. If you dont mind ill be sending you a message soon


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

And more coming about chinaman, his littermate boy and onyx lady! Also, that darned trouble that I owned, he is chinaman's sire. Trouble was just that, trouble! I'm talking 1972 with snooty, 1974 maybe 1975 with trouble. Trouble was about 40lbs of pure trouble. A black dog with a smithering of white on his chest. long in the body, not a weenie dog like chato, but long, low and hard. Do you know what I mean? Hard! Push his head down and it wouldn't move. Just standing there with his hard head, know what I mean? Boy was more like him than chinaman! I don't know but I think that's why Randall kept boy. Chinaman the athlete with no compare, then boy, standing with his ole hard head, just like trouble, I will never forget those dogs, and when I see one like them, I remember. That was the days! Innocence, before we knew it was bad!


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Dynasty said:


> Best way to.live life and teach . Honesty and no suger coating .. If you dont mind ill be sending you a message soon


Of course I don't mind. Also, I'm always looking for the dog that waddles! Not run, but waddles back and forth. Molly waddled, boy waddled, at least when I worked him that's all he would do, that little waddle. Trouble waddled, lots of good dogs waddle! Not unlike a good author that weaves a slow yet capturing tale.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the stories Rex, most enjoyable read. Like any good author, leaves one wanting more.

Joe


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Please keep these stories coming!! I wish I lived back then!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ctc (Oct 15, 2021)

rex abernathy said:


> Speaking of antics! Snooty, snoopy as we first called him, would jump on anything that got in distance! No growl, no bark, no anything just waiting. At the same time he loved to go riding in Kimsey's pick up truck. We thought we were cool with the girls in college, but it was truly all about snooty! While riding in the back of the truck he was fine until we bought a big mac at Mcdonald's. Then snooty would claw and claw on the back glass, we didn't know about bulldogs one track mind! Snooty would claw until finally he would hang around the passenger window and finally getting his paws inside and he would actually fling himself out of the bed of the truck and hang on the door while flipping himself inside to get the big mac! True story, and one heck of a fighting dog! LOvec people and big macks, and destroying other animals, except people he loved people! As do all good pits!


Do you have any access to any of the blood still and how can I obtain some


----------

